# Questions about naming conventions



## 2StageCraftsman (16 d ago)

As some of you have read, my first two stage purchase wasn't very educated and ended up being less then stellar... you can read about it here if you care. Anyways taking the information that was given to me in that thread I'm starting to do more research so my next purchase isn't a dud. It seems like over the years some companies have been under the umbrella of others (MTD/Craftsman/Yard Machine/etc), some have been bought out (Simplicity/JD/B&S), and others eat up the smaller guys leaving them on top (Toro/Ariens). With all these manufacturer and parts changing year to year it makes it difficult to track what I'm looking at. For instance I keep seeing a ton of John Deere models posted in my area... what I've pieced together so far is that the first number is the engine hp and the second is the clearing width... i.e. 1030 would be a 10 hp 30" width. The E typically means it was made by B&S and D means it was made by Ariens? Everything I've been finding locally has multiple gearing, electric start, and most importantly ALL STEEL components where it matters... so it seems they check all the right boxes. Is there anything else to look out for with these? Specifically I'm looking for more info on the 827E model as these are all in the sub $400 range... is it safe to assume the 827E is the same machine and parts as the current 27" 11.50 offered by Briggs and Stratton? All the specs look the same and the build, based on pictures, looks identical. I can't find much out there besides the spec sheets, auction listings, and the less than handful of threads on here about this model. Any JD experts know anything more about these?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Some of those John Deeres were made by Murray or MTD. I forget because I only look to TORO for my needs.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Those Briggs made JD'S might be iffy on the parts front from what I have heard.*


----------



## 2StageCraftsman (16 d ago)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *Some of those John Deeres were made by Murray or MTD. I forget because I only look to TORO for my needs.
> 
> Those Briggs made JD'S might be iffy on the parts front from what I have heard.*


Sounds like holding out until spring/summer might be best then.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

The only John Deere machines I would recommend buying would be the JD built JD's from the 70's and 80's and the Ariens built machines (D, DDE) from 91 to 2001.

The Murray built machines were the TRS and TRX models


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

2StageCraftsman said:


> Sounds like holding out until spring/summer might be best then.


*Look For An Old School TORO or POWERSHIFT. Those I Know A Lot About.*


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

There are several youtube videos about buying a used snowblower and what to look for. The ones by donyboy73 are especially good and credible.


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

I would be looking for an Ariens or Toro only. Be patient and what you want will come along. You've got to be searching everyday and respond quickly. If you're a procrastinator then you'll lose out.


----------



## 2StageCraftsman (16 d ago)

WVguy said:


> There are several youtube videos about buying a used snowblower and what to look for. The ones by donyboy73 are especially good and credible.


I've watched a handful of his videos over the last few days... unfortunately the units he recommends are either not available or far more then I'm willing to pay at the moment. Hoping to have better luck come spring



KJSeller said:


> I would be looking for an Ariens or Toro only. Be patient and what you want will come along. You've got to be searching everyday and respond quickly. If you're a procrastinator then you'll lose out.


I've got no problem searching everyday, and jumping on a good deal... already set up a bunch of keyword notifications.

I'm still trying to wrap my head around the naming structure of each brand to be able to compare this one vs. that one easier to see if it's truly a good deal. I guess I'm looking at it the same way I would look at buying a car... each car company has various sized vehicles, with different trim levels, and some years are better than others. Maybe I'm overthinking that part of it a bit and I should just be looking for a Toro or Ariens in the width/engine size I want, thats all steel/not rusted, and an asking price below market value?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*What size are you looking for???? Where you live???? How much you want to spend????? All metal rust can be removed via many methods. Found mine at a Police Auction. 100 bucks. Left for DEAD There, for 60 days and 60 nights I would Spend Raising him up from it.














*


----------



## 2StageCraftsman (16 d ago)

UNDERTAKER said:


> *What size are you looking for???? Where you live???? How much you want to spend?????*


22-24 inches and at least 6hp, central Ohio, cheaper is better... I really don't want to go over $300


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

2StageCraftsman said:


> 22-24 inches and at least 6hp, central Ohio, cheaper is better... I really don't want to go over $300


*Look for a 6,8hp 24 Power shift then.*


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Some models have differential which can lock or unlock axle for easy turning. I’ve seen it on some ariens and some older jds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

